# DERMABOND----For laceration repair



## mobrien (Jan 21, 2008)

Is this cost of doing business?
Or do you use simple laceration code?
What about Worker's Comp visit?
Thank you


----------



## tahoffman01 (Jan 22, 2008)

Use a simple laceration code and a HCPCS code for Dermabond.  G0168-wound closure utilizing tissue adhesives only.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 22, 2008)

on page 58 of the 2008 CPT book it states "Wound closure utilizing adhesive strips as the sole repair material should be coded using the appropriate E/M code. "  i do the coding for ER and i don't bill for dermabond closure.


----------



## goldejoa (Jan 22, 2008)

I also work coding ED and always bill for dermabond closure in addition to the EM.  This is not steri-strips ( adhesvie strips), but it is a tissue adhesive, which is specified in the first paragaph of the repair section.

JG


----------



## jccoder (Jan 22, 2008)

I also code ER visits and we bill dermabond as a simple repair along with the E/M.


----------

